# خرائط محافظة أسيوط من أرتفاع طيران 1024 م



## كيروعبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

صور محافظة أسيوط تم ألتقاطها من أرتفاع طيار 1.025 كم و هى بإمتداد jbg.* لسهولة فتحها و التعديل و الأضافة فيها


:78:رابط التحميل من هنا:78:

http://hotfile.com/dl/130107470/159ebca/Google_Assiut.zip.html

أرجو الرد لكل من كل من أعجبة الموضوع

​


----------



## المحارب الثائر (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اعزك الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك على الإضافة الجميلة 
أخي الفاضل يجب ان يكون هذا الموضوع في مكانه الصحيح
بقسم المساحة والطرق 
أو نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
والله الموفق​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

